# Hexagon tanks



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I have been looking at hexagon aquariums, and really like the look of them. Is there any ups or downs of having a hex tank? I am going to be using it for FW. I have been looking at three tanks; 25g, 30g, 35g. In the tank from the start (after cycling) will be 2 Figure 8 puffers, a pleco, and a cory catfish. What do you guys think? I have 29g plain rectangle tank right now.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I like the look of them but wouldnt buy one, for the cost of a 35G hex you can get double the size in a rectangle one. Also corys prefer schools of 6 and a common pleco will get to big for that size of a tank.


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, I guess I won't get one, it's just so hard to resist.


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

FYI, I love hex's. Beautiful tanks, and the only aspect to consider is you can't put as many territorial species in it as a long tank. I have succesfully kept many fihs in all sizes of hex tanks, and they do very well. I'd go with at least a 35g. they also work well for planted tanks, granted you have strong lighting.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Hex tanks are not ideal for planted tanks. They lack depth, and the dimensions they have make it hard to arrange. They are pretty for "show tanks" but you will not see a hex tank in any real contest. The lack of surface area makes them unappealing for many species of fish. Add that to the cost, they are more someone who wants some style in their tank than actual fishkeeping.


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

wow. and here I was thinking that after 20 years experience keeping fish, I was serious. I don't show, I sometimes breed, but I mostly keep them for myself. I have had very nice planted hex tanks. I guess each of us can have our own unique experience with different types of tanks.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Dont get me wrong. You can plant one nicely, but its harder to achieve a sense of depth due to the dimensions. And by show I mean what you would see in a doctors office.


----------



## starrfish71 (Jul 6, 2005)

cool. Personally, I like to keep my tanks in "show" tank style- they're beautiful and the fish love it.


----------



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

Would a 5 gallon hex tank be alright for a betta and 2-3 sm. live plants?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Would be fine. A cpl of crypts or a java fern would be ideal.


----------

